# OT: Suns' Johnson needs stitches after nasty fall



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Phoenix guard Joe Johnson cut his face in an ugly fall after he was fouled on a layup with 19.7 seconds left in the first half of Game 2 of the Western Conference semifinals between the Suns and the Dallas Mavericks on Wednesday night.
> 
> Johnson was fouled hard by Jerry Stackhouse and landed face-first on the America West Arena court. He was treated for several minutes, receiving six stitches to close a cut near his left eye. Referee Dick Bavetta belatedly called it a flagrant foul.
> 
> ...


Wow, that must have been a VERY hard foul to do that to Joe.

Johnson lands hard after Stackhouse foul


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*It wasn't a hard foul at all.....it was almost a clean block.*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

That was an unfortunate play. The league will reverse the flagrant foul.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone got a clip?


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Stack was totally going for the ball. I don't believe a flagrant should have been called. Sucks that Johnson was hurt so badly on the play, but he'll probably be back without missing a game.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Update: Johnson will miss game 3 and game 4 is questionable. He has a fractured orbital bone.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

fuzzrhythm said:


> Update: Johnson will miss game 3 and game 4 is questionable. He has a fractured orbital bone.


I hate hearing that because JJ is becoming one of my favoriate players. He is that hybrid guard that I like. A 2 that can play point.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Johnson is like a 3 that can play the 1!! He is awesome!!! I really feel bad for him.

But, Stack shouldn't be blamed. Honestly, Stack hardly bumped him. JJ just had so much momentum going up to the hoop, that when he grabbed the rim he swung nasty.*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Johnson is like a 3 that can play the 1!! He is awesome!!! I really feel bad for him.
> 
> But, Stack shouldn't be blamed. Honestly, Stack hardly bumped him. JJ just had so much momentum going up to the hoop, that when he grabbed the rim he swung nasty.*


I know, the leauge will reverse it probley tomorrow.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SMDre said:


> I hate hearing that because JJ is becoming one of my favoriate players.


Don't worry, you got the other 'JJ' to watch for now.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

SMDre said:


> I know, the leauge will reverse it probley tomorrow.


*Yeah they probably will...I am just saying in the minds of fans that haven't seen the clip.*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That was a clean block and i like the hustle and play from Stackhouse. But that is very unfortunate for that to happen. I wish the best for him and hope he returns. He was huge for Phoenix in game 1.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Gambino said:


> That was a clean block and i like the hustle and play from Stackhouse. But that is very unfortunate for that to happen. I wish the best for him and hope he returns. He was huge for Phoenix in game 1.


I also liked his block aginst Marion in the 4th. That should be someones Av.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Don't worry, you got the other 'JJ' to watch for now.


I hope you aren't comparing Joe Johnson to Jim Jackson. There is a huge difference between the two players. Joe can create and is great shooter and passer. While Jim is only a spot up shooter now from the corner. Also, not that great on defense and that will show up in this series.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> I hope you aren't comparing Joe Johnson to Jim Jackson. There is a huge difference between the two players. Joe can create and is great shooter and passer. While Jim is only a spot up shooter now from the corner. Also, not that great on defense and that will show up in this series.


I don't know. Jim Jackson has hurt the Mavs in both the playoffs and the reg season.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *It wasn't a hard foul at all.....it was almost a clean block.*



















*what a clean block!*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Suns and Mavs fans are calling it a clean block

I don't see the problem


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> *what a clean block!*


How are two pictures of him shooting free throws supposed to show that it was or wasn't a clean block?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> How are two pictures of him shooting free throws supposed to show that it was or wasn't a clean block?


true, they r not supposed to show anything.
but they r supposed to suggest sth.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> How are two pictures of him shooting free throws supposed to show that it was or wasn't a clean block?


Duh, look at how he's holding the ball. He only has 4 fingers

Jerry Stackhouse, Grounds for lifetime ban.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Duh, look at how he's holding the ball. He only has 4 fingers
> 
> Grounds for ban.


so that's the only thing u saw from those pics?
i never knew u were actually blind


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

So, by your reasoning...Dirk could reject Amare and elbow him in the face and kick him in the nuts....but if no bruise came up...it's all good? Play on?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> So, by your reasoning...Dirk could reject Amare and elbow him in the face and kick him in the nuts....but if no bruise came up...it's all good? Play on?


no, by reasoing and standard logic, that's not the logicial result of my words.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Guys, lets get back onto topic 

Further insults will result in punishments plus the thread being closed


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Guys, lets get back onto topic
> 
> Further insults will result in punishments plus the thread being closed


i am sorry for that,Theo.
i don't wanna insult anyone,u ever saw me insult anyone in this board before?
but if u knew how many times that "Mod" insulted me or talked BS to me in rockets board or anywhere else for ridiculous reasons, u would know why i was so pissed.i never understand his hatred toward me.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats alright kisstherim, if you have a problem with Kunlun..PM him. Please do not create a public debacle


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Thats alright kisstherim, if you have a problem with Kunlun..PM him. Please do not create a public debacle


ok,sorry.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That Joe Johnson injury is nothing, I've had a worse injury from dunking! I got the pictures to prove it aswell


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (May 1, 2005)

From what I saw, it was not a dirty play at all, it was a great hustle play by Stackhouse, and it was actually a clean block from looking at the replay. Johnson got hurt because he hung onto the rim, and slipped off. It's extremely unfortunate, but no one is too blame in this situation at all. It was just one of those plays that you hate too see. Especially to such a good young player like Joe Johnson who is such a big part to that Suns team.

But Stack should get no blame at all.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It was a clean block, from the sounds of it Joe Johnson could very well be done for the playoffs. Man, what is going on with these soon-to-be restricted FAs getting injured first Vladimir Radmanovic and now Joe Johnson? Hopefully they both get well enough to make their money in the offseason.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (May 1, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> It was a clean block, from the sounds of it Joe Johnson could very well be done for the playoffs. Man, what is going on with these soon-to-be restricted FAs getting injured first Vladimir Radmanovic and now Joe Johnson? Hopefully they both get well enough to make their money in the offseason.


Just bad timing I guess. I wouldnt worry about these guys. They'll get their millions. But their respective teams are going to miss both of these players. I believe Ray Allen said that Radmanovich was the X-Factor in the Spurs series, he's such a huge part of that puzzle.

And now with Joe Johnson potentially gone from the Suns-Mavs series, Stevey Nash is going to be playing almost all the game, because JJ was their second ballhandler, he almost had the Antoine Walker role as the point forward. Unless they go to Leonardo Barbosa, but that's an obvious dropoff from Nash to Barbosa.

It's going to be tough for both teams, and it's ufortuante that both of these injuries have occured. But no one is going to feel bad for these teams, they need to suck it up, and keep on battling. That's the only thing they can do at this time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, it's a huge dropoff from Nash to Barbosa. I had the Mavericks winning the series from the jump, but this Joe Johnson injury really tips it in the Mavs favor. Look at the Suns, Jim Jackson's going to be starting now? That's ugly.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

no way a 14 yr old can dunk theo unless u are like 6'4''


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

terry2damp said:


> no way a 14 yr old can dunk theo unless u are like 6'4''


Yeah, I'm curious about that too...


But back to the topic, it's certainly an unfortunate thing for Johnson, but it wasn't a flagrant. It was your run of the mill fastbreak foul, and unfortunately Joe landed ackwardly. 

Like you've said, this is really going to fall on Nash, who's going to probably be in for a good 44-46 minutes of the Game Friday. That's bad for him, but you can't play Barbosa for any stretch of time in the playoffs, because Terry and Devin are going to eat him up. What I would do is put Jackson in, who's offensive game is similiar to Johnson's, minus the ballhandling ability, and just put more of the load on Nash. That's all you can do if you don't want anyone in your lineup who's going to seriously hinder what you do (Barbosa).


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Off of a table


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

theo did u get that pm i sent u?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Theo! said:


> That Joe Johnson injury is nothing, I've had a worse injury from dunking! I got the pictures to prove it aswell


That injury is nothing? It could possibly be career threatening. He fractured the orbital bone in his eye, the bone around your eye. If that heals wrong and he can't see his career could be in jeopardy. You remember when Bill Romanwski got in the fight with the 3rd string TE? 3rd string TE got his broken and he can't play anymore.

This changes the series. And right now, I'm very pessimistic.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Like you've said, this is really going to fall on Nash, who's going to probably be in for a good 44-46 minutes of the Game Friday. That's bad for him, but you can't play Barbosa for any stretch of time in the playoffs, because Terry and Devin are going to eat him up. (Barbosa).


As soon as Nash took the money, I remember thinking that the Suns will someday find out what Mav fans disliked about him. This is a credit to Steve, not a bashing.

He plays so balls-to-the-wall all out, that he simply can't be the same player deep into the playoffs; he simply can't endure such heavy minutes without some part of his game suffering. Last night, it was his shot. Tomorrow, maybe a slight injury.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Off of a table


 
I see...



bray1967 said:


> That injury is nothing? It could possibly be career threatening. He fractured the orbital bone in his eye, the bone around your eye. If that heals wrong and he can't see his career could be in jeopardy. You remember when Bill Romanwski got in the fight with the 3rd string TE? 3rd string TE got his broken and he can't play anymore.


I don't mean to be facetious or anything, but he's just joking. You shouldn't take Theo seriously, noone on this board does :biggrin:.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> I see...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be facetious or anything, but he's just joking. You shouldn't take Theo seriously, noone on this board does :biggrin:.



That's odd why does it say you're quoting Bray1967? lol I was the one who said it.Oh, well 

And to answer you, ah ok I had no idea. I just thought he didn't know much of that injury. I wasn't mad or anything. And that definitely was NOT a flagrant foul.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> *vanished*


 One more post about it this thing and the thread is closed and further action *will* be taken.


----------

